# citrucel or metamucil? which one?



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

I was wondering if there is a difference? I know Citrucel has methylcellulose and Metamucil has psyllium husk. Do they work the same or is one better than the other? Thanks for your input!


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi Kimmie, Citrucel was much much better for me than metamucil. Metamucil, being psyllium, is a fermentable fiber and causes bloating and gas - and for me lots of discomfort. Citrucel is made from a non-fermentable fiber, so there is no bloating and i've never been uncomfortable from it (in fact, taking it when my stomach did hurt a little usually helps things). Everyone is different though and finidng the right fiber for your body takes a little trial and error. Just remember no matter what type you use that you drink lots of water -- fiber without water does nothing.Hope you are feeling well today!kac


----------



## maxson (Jun 22, 2003)

I've just started taking fiber for the past 5 days or so and I can't believe what a differenceit has made for me. I haven't had to take anymeds at all since I've started using it. I amusing Benefiber from the makers of ex-lax. It isall natural and the pharmacist recommended it.It has no taste whatsoever, which is amazing.You can sprinkle it on any food or beverage youwant. It is sugar free, grit free and non thickening. I highly recommend it. Now, myproblem has been IBS-D and it has totally controlled my problem. I assume it would alsohelp if you have IBS-C. Give it a try! Thanksfor the tip on drinking extra water, I haven'tbeen doing that, I will start!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

I find Citrucel to be easier on my system.


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

I'm IBS-D also and my doctor put me on a new medicine for my PCOS and it has made my D even worse!







It is supposed to get better, anyway she told me to start taking fiber and I want the best one that won't make my problem even worse. Thanks for any advise.


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

If it is any consolation I take Citrucel and have had no problems with it yet. I also have PCOS. One of the ways I know it's flaring up is when my hands look dirty. (PCOS causes skin pigmentation changes for those of you not familiar with the wonderful syndrome.) My hands started getting dirty yesterday and today they look splotchy like I have been rubbing them with newspaper. Oh, but that's not what this is about. The End. With the Citrucel I have found that it's not gassy, doesn't send me to the toilet all the time (I had never taken a fiber supplement before so this is a first for me and I was s-c-a-r-e-d!) and I have actually felt a little better each day. So I'm rooting for citrucel and wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## Robbin (May 22, 2002)

I have been taking citrucel for two weeks and it has been helping with BM's and not gassy like with metamucil. My question is this. I started taking a minimal dose. About 1/4 scoop of the clear mix powder in 8oz of juice, and I was having a BM everyday. I did this for a few days and then went to the full dose, one scoop in the same 8oz of liquid, and then I didn't go everyday anymore, I almost felt consipated again. label says to take one level scoop in at least 8oz of liquid. Is it possible that 8oz of liquid is not enough with the full dose? Maybe I need to adjust the posder/water ratio. How much water or other liquid is actally necessary. Is it possible to cause constipation if not drinking enough liquid with it? Wouldn't a full dose work better then 1/4 of the dose? Thanks!


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

I've heard that you should drink lots of water that it will help.


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Robbin, From my experience, the more water you can drink the better off you are. My doctor told me that i should hold 2 liters of water as my MINIMUM intake and do what i could to go over it - and i try to do that...i feel like i'm floating around most of the time, but its better than the pain! Also, the amount of fiber you body needs from supplements may vary -- i've been taking citrucel for 2 years now and very rarely to i take more than 2 or 3 capsules of it which is no where near the normal dose. If i go over that my body doesn't respond as well to it. So, the short version -- keep experimenting with the fiber/water - you'll find out what works for you.


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

I bought some citrucel caplets and took two yesterday and so far today I haven't had any D and I usally go atleast once in the morning. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I haven't eaten anything but cereal yet, but that is usally enough. Oh how I pray this will work for me! I did try the metamucil once but it was the powder and I gaged it, it's the texture...I felt like I was drinking sand. But if people liked it better I would have gotten thier pill form, but most seem to like the citrucel best. Thanks for everyones help!


----------

